# Show line Breeders Recommendations



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

i am trying to find a reputable show line breeder. Any suggestions?? It can be anywhere in the US.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

American or German ?


----------



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

German


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Alta-Tollhaus / Julie Richards-Mostosky. Marshall, Michigan (she does ship)

My German showline boy is from Julie. I just added a thread of his pics from today: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1319130&page=1#Post1319130

I told Julie what I wanted and she gave me exactly the dog I asked for.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I would recommend Gail Bauer in Michigan at Royale Shepherds .

Gail will match you with a puppy that meets your needs. I have one of her pups and I am very happy.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Thieshof in Idaho http://www.thieshof.com
Waldhimmel in Oregon http://www.waldhimmel.com


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I second Alta-Tollhaus Kennels. I have a 7 month old puppy from Julie and I couldn't be happier, my boy is beautiful inside and out and doing well in the showring as well as being a coveted member of my family.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Haus Juris in Northern VA. http://www.hausjuris.com

My landlady fell in love with shepherds after meeting my dogs and promptly went to this breeder. She got the most awesome, intelligent, beautiful male puppy a few months ago (a Liedo son). This breeder is very knowledgeable and involved in conformation showing and training (OB, SchH, tracking).


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

I confirm that as I have a Liedo daughter and she is the nicest dog- also Kirchenwald in Pttsburgh- I have a male from Gorbi - Gail is very particular with the breed.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I would recommend Kolenda Kennels here in Michigan. I got my dream dog from there, he's everything and more. They are really professional and help you every step of the way. 










http://www.kolendakennels.com


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: armauroI confirm that as I have a Liedo daughter and she is the nicest dog- also Kirchenwald in Pttsburgh- I have a male from Gorbi - Gail is very particular with the breed.


I have seen a lot of Gorbi progeny and they are great! I hear Gayle is great.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

I work at Kirchenwald and know all the dogs personally, you would be very happy with a pup or dog from Gayle, she IS great and so are her dogs! 

http://www.kirchenwald.com


----------



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

I have emailed both Alta-tollhaus and kirchenwald with no response...


----------



## irudik (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a dog from vom Haus Quarz kennel in Webster, NY that I absolutely love. Great temperment and a beautiful dog. They're a small hobby breeder so they only have a litter per year but I know in a few weeks they're going to breed their brood bitch Wanda vom Georgental to Ronaldo vom Zellergrund who I believe was VA at the last Sieger show. They take a holistic approach to breeding, do all the genetic checks, minimalist vaccination, and raw fed. PM me if you want their phone number since they don't have a website.


----------



## lcordova (Jun 4, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Sigurd's MomI would recommend Kolenda Kennels here in Michigan. I got my dream dog from there, he's everything and more. They are really professional and help you every step of the way.



OF COURSE....
Because YOU are the breeder of the dog...or not???

Please BE CLEAR to the people that post and say that You recommend Kolenda because you are the owner of such kennel.

Luis


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Luis, she is not the owner of the kennel(s).


----------



## lcordova (Jun 4, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeLuis, she is not the owner of the kennel(s).


Lies...I just saw a pm where they told me this.
My mistake. I apologize.

Then I guess my only advice for the OP will be to search the recent posts about this breeder and then make a decision regarding this breeder....)

Luis


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Try Julie again at Alta-Tollhaus...
I'm a breeder, and I WOULD BUY FROM HER!....she's an honest person.......period.
Best of luck!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LUIS_MEXICO
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LiesjeLuis, she is not the owner of the kennel(s).
> ...


LOL? Who Pm'd you saying I was the breeder? I wish I was the breeder of the awesome dogs they produce!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

kolenda is a very large volume commercial breeder.

julie richards (alta-tollhaus) is knowledgeable, honest, outspoken, extremely caring about her dogs, has wonderful facilities, does limited, well researched breedings and walks her talk.

she is no longer breeding american show lines, i believe i have one of the last, but her german lines are wonderful. she is very particular about who her dogs go to.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Kent Boyles in WI is putting out some lovely Germ/Am crosses and has pure German lines available as well


----------



## nachtschatten (Sep 22, 2003)

I would think that Kent Boyles' kennel is by no means non-commercial nor a small operation.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Couldn't ask for a more stable dog than Jack.

Got him from
http://jagenstadt.com/
Give Andrew a call - he has a litter on the ground but I don't know if they're all spoken for.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Quote:I would think that Kent Boyles' kennel is by no means non-commercial nor a small operation.


Never said it was. All I know is he's got some really nice dogs (at least right now). I believe he has Danny Wilhendorf standing there right now.


----------



## nachtschatten (Sep 22, 2003)

My post was not directed towards you, I was just stating something. Some people don't like to support people who mass produce.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Ah, I see. BTW OP, I didn't see...where are you located?


----------

